# Werbe und Helfe euch auf Blackrock, Erfahrung seit Classic.



## Sidoniee (13. September 2016)

Hey ich suche jemanden den ich werben und auf blackrock behilflich sein kann.
Mangelt es dir an gold oder erfahrung ?
Von beidem habe ich genügend.
Bin aktiver spieler seit classic.
Melde dich doch einfach.
Lg


----------

